# Lost Cause at Hustler Billiards on New Years Eve



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just an FYI if any of you London area folks are looking for something to do. $20 in advance, $25 at the door. Includes free pool and pizza  It will be casual and should be fun.


----------

